# Transfer Music from Computer to Cassette



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone can tell me How to transfer the music from *Computer to Cassette.*

I know this is strange question because everyone is transfering the cassette to Cd but I want to know is it possible and if yes, How ?


----------



## SkyHi (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes, it *is* possible. There are add-ons to your computer to do such a thing. They're probably quite expensive, and I don't know where you'd get one. I'm sure, however, that you *can* get one, because I've seen one before.

-SkyHi


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

On the cheap, 
You could just put a line (costs a couple of quid) from the headphone socket on the PC to the audio input socket on the cassette recorder, then record.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok I will try.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Radio shack has the cable to do the job I would imagine, probably less than $10. Connect to the Line-Out of your audio card, and to the Line-In or Mic inputs of the cassette recorder. Play the music on the PC, and it'll magically appear on the cassette.


----------



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

I always transferred my mp3 music from the computer to a cassette in the following way (dumb, yet very simple):

- Burn the mp3s to a CD-RW disk in the audio format (there would be about 20 of them, which is enough for a cassette)

- Put the CD into the boombox, put an empty cassette in it, and record the CD onto a cassette.

:-/////


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

NT4.0 said:


> I always transferred my mp3 music from the computer to a cassette in the following way (dumb, yet very simple):
> 
> - Burn the mp3s to a CD-RW disk in the audio format (there would be about 20 of them, which is enough for a cassette)
> 
> ...


Definitely the simplest!

Just remember that *most" stereos will not play MP3, or read CD-RW disks.
Using CD-R disks burnt as Audio in Nero (it will convert the MP3 to a format that stereo players recognise) is the most reliable. You may not get all 20 tracks on the CD, depending on the track playing length.


----------



## NT4.0 (Aug 12, 2004)

2 kiwiguy:

I can see that stereos/boomboxes just do not care if the disk is CD-R or CD-RW -- what is important is that the files are burned in the audio format, NOT mp3. After I have recorded the tracks to a cassette, I erase the CD-RW in Nero and reuse it.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, Johnwill method works for me. thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad we could help.


----------

